# My chihuahua ate a hair barrette?



## alexx2525 (Sep 25, 2006)

My dog ate a hair barrette and I don"t know if I should take him to the vet. There is no metal on the barrette.Well if he doesn't poop soon then I will have to see the vet. tomorrow.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

keep an eye on him/her bc it could block their intestines...if he doesnt use the bathroom like you said then i would def go to the vet  i hope everything turns out ok


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I think I would be inclined to call the vet right away. But then I may be an alarmist.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yea i was just thinking that too lin...if its a big hair thing then call the vet bc they cant pass something that big....


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

When Dolly chewed an ant bait (didn't eat it), I called the company and they said the poison wasn't a problem but the PLASTIC was. They were concerned that I know for sure she didn't ingest any plastic. Because of that, I would call the vet.

They also said, feed her soft bread. It binds with the plastic and helps pass it. The concern is a blockage. Hopefully your pup is fine, but to be safe, I would feed the bread, call the vet.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd run to the vet myself. Mia has a tendency to chew on everything I have a sneeking suspicion the vet will make loads of money off us


----------



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

Cute sig Alisha!
I caught my dog with a plastic thing in his mouth -- I think it was some sort of tag off of clothes, it was about a quarter inch wide and almost two inches long!!! I opened his mouth to get it out and he totally struggled with me and swallowed it. I'm pretty freaked out about it, I can't imagine how something that long can make it through the intestinal tract! He's been pooping fine since then, but I haven't seen it pass yet. I've found some awful things in his poo before, rubber bands, bits of string, chewed up plastic bread tabs, it really worries me!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm telling you guys, the told me from Raid to feed bread after they eat plastic! I think it helps pass it.

I tend to really worry about blockages as well. Dolly will eat anything.


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Leya use to do the same thing, I realised when I saw it in her poop one day and I noticed they use to go missing, when I caught her with it she would think its a joke and swallow when I was coming to get it. She even threw up one, Freaked me out, so I just didnt have them laying around. Luckily she doesnt do it anymore.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, ya can always keep things picked up, so they don't get it in the first place. Saves a lot of hassle and worry! LOL Of course I know, sometimes things slip through the cracks, and that's a little harder to do when ya have kids, but picking things up have become a way of life with us.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Gypsy will eat anything aswell. Im constantly scanning the floor to make sure theres nothing she can get but its easy to miss something small. I caught her pulling bits of carpet out and i had to fish it out of her mouth. Just keep an eye on her as im sure you are, and if your paranoid like i am then maybe a visit to the vet wouldnt hurt


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Mia has this habit of getting on the coffee table side tables, etc she snatches things off so I've had to learn to put things in containers. I crochet & have alot of tools blunt needle, scissors , safety pens so on and so forth I have to put things in little container so she can't see them.I use altoid tins and little bags and such to hide thing from her, seems to work.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Corky got a piece of wicker from a wicker cabinet we had and started shredding the cabinet while I was in the shower on Monday. I came out to check on the dogs and saw his mess. I knew he ate some because he is a hoover! Well yesterday morning he went poop and he pooped out some blood and his bum was red with blood and there was wicker in his poop. I freaked and called the vet and she said he could have a blockage or the wicker is tearing up his bowels. She said to watch his next BM and see what happened. Well he hasn't pooped any wood or blood since his BM yesterday morning. The vet thinks a pieced poked him on the way out and made him bleed. If he had continued to bleed it would have been xrays and possibly surgery. I consider myself very careful about what I leave out of they have access to because they are so curious and will get into anything. Needless to say the wicker cabinet was out of the house and replaced today with a wood shelf.

Unfortunately with their curious personality, no matter how careful you are they can get into things you wouldn't even think of such as shredding a wicker shelf!


----------

